# Pour ceux qui veulent utiliser Edonkey pour Mac OS X



## Armentis (22 Octobre 2002)

Salut à tous.

Voilà un lien qui méritte d'être fréquenté souvent si vous voulez connaitre tout les rouages des différentes versions de Edonkey pour Mac OS X :

http://www.macreactor.fr.st/

A noter que Edonkey est un célèbre logiciel de partage de fichier sur PC. 
Il fonctionne très bien maintenant sur Mac. 

Le site dispose de F.A.Q. ainsi que de section pour les post purement Mac


----------

